# Looking for a egg donor and a surrogate help!



## Singlemaleuk27 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi I'm a 27 single gay black male, I'm trying to complete my life by having a child and have no clue of where to start I'm looking for an egg donor as well as a surrogate to help me with my dream of one day becoming a father to a lovely son or girl if you could please point me in the right direction or to somebody who can help I would greatly appreciate it 

I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Mrsctobe (Dec 17, 2013)

Dear singlemaleuk
Welcome to FF, I'm sorry but I have no clue of how to access what you are looking for But I'm sure there are people on here that can help you, I just Want to wish you well on you journey
Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe post on the surrogacy thread but to keep in mind it is illegal to advertise for a surrogate in the uk good luck


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there

It's not straightforward because UK law currently won't allow you to apply for a parental order after the birth (to sort out the legal parenthood issues) and as a result I don't think either COTS nor SUK will allow single dads to become members. Our agency (Brilliant Beginnings) does work with single dads, but finding a match is hard because of the legal complications. Most of those we work with use friends/family as surrogates or go abroad.

There is more info on the legal issues here: 
http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre/surrogacy-law-for-single-parents

There is also more on the Brilliant Beginnings site for single dads, and what we are doing to campaign to get things changed: http://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/campaigning/solo-parents-through-surrogacy

Hope that's a start at least.

Natalie


----------

